

Dutch propose general internet tax as solution to dying newspapers. - furyg3
http://www.nrc.nl/international/article2280310.ece/Committee_wants_internet_fee_to_support_newspapers

======
yungchin
Even as a Dutchman, I'm sometimes amazed how far we take our pseudo-
socialistic tendencies :)

Seriously, if we implement this now, nobody will be bothered to ever come up
with an innovative new business model for news. A big news corporation with no
business model but a fat public life-line is just too hard to compete with...

------
furyg3
For Dutch-speaking hackers (NOS Journaal Video):

[http://player.nos.nl/index.php/media/play/tcmid/tcm:5-533400...](http://player.nos.nl/index.php/media/play/tcmid/tcm:5-533400/)

